# Boba loves to be scratched, but won't step up



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't really know what to do with him, because it's not like he's scared at all. He loves being scratched and is one of the most affectionate birds I've been around, but he refuses to step up. If I put my hand near, he automatically ducks his head to be scratched and nips if I don't do it. Does anyone have any tips on how to get him to step up? He always gets upset when I take Obi out of the cage, but he has to stay in there until he'll step up and stay on my hand or shoulder. I think once I can get him out, I'll be able to train him to wear the harness I bought a while back. I bought it for Obi, but he can't stand anything touching him, so he can't wear it.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is an absolute scritch junkie. He eats from our hands, and is completely fine with us adjusting or changing toys, treats, food and water right beside him. He won't step up for any amount of love or bribery. 

He spends the majority of his time out of the cage. If we are home and awake, he is out. He lets himself out by either flying out or climbing out and to the roof of his cage, where he has a play gym and toys. Occasionally he will put himself back in, but usually steps up onto the perch of his food dish when I hold it about an inch from the edge of the cage and tell him to step up. 

I used to have him step up onto the handle of a bamboo spoon, but he seems to prefer the food dish. Guess it is because he can snack while he is at it?  My mom's little guy doesn't like to step up either, but he is perfectly fine with a wooden spoon handle.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I would try the handtaming method. There are lots of threads on what to do on here, but the basic procedure is that you offer them a reward, such as millet or scratches, until they clearly want that reward all the time. Then, you put the reward behind your hand so that they have to step on it to reach the reward. Just maybe put it far enough the first time so that they only have to put one foot on you, and then build up to two. Don't say 'step up' during this time, just allow him to do it on his own. Then, when he has been putting both feet on your hand, begin to move your hand away. Reward him for sitting on your hand while you move it just a little bit, then towards the door, then out of the cage door entirely (or if he's out of his cage then you would probably do just lifting it a little bit off the surface, then raising him up to your chest level, then walking away with him). 

If he refuses to start the next step in the process, then you just need to take a step back again and try the next step later. They'll proceed forward when they are ready.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Give your bird what he wants after he gives into what you want (stepping up), just ignore the nipping part and eventually he'll figure out what you are asking. Remember they aren't psychic so some need time to understand what it is you want from them.


----------

